# Russian Extreme North Industrial Cities



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Norilsk & suburbs
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/814373








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2061899








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2061955








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/814386








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16070104








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/814543








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/814561








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1670702








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/814556








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5089745








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15627714








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15627627








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13033164








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13031709








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12857859








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12857236








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12857196








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6146977








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4814599








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4815457








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4815426








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2729308








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1822261








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/814500








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15033779








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2413347








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/726611








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15033794








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2041837








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3797992








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16280388








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1268927








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15626647








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/261790








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/261698








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15033800








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2225135


----------



## new bulgaria (Dec 8, 2005)

^^ What is going on here? Large scale depopulation? It looks alwfully depressing. What is the current polulation and what did it use to be?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

new bulgaria said:


> ^^ What is going on here? Large scale depopulation? It looks alwfully depressing. What is the current *polulation* and what did it use to be?


You mean population? Near 135,000 inhabitants.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful cities and very cold :cheers:


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

- edit


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh my God!  That's more exotic then.. I don't know.. Bahamas! :OOOO
Keep on posting and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Norilsk looks awfull. Most people work there because of high salary. Norilsk Nickel is the biggest employer there. Many people emigrate to other russian cities becuase Norilsk is among the most polluted cities in the world.

Salekhard is kay: a gas city with good living standards and big bucks


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Canada's north seems to be far less populated than either Russia's or the US' (Alaska). Nice to see some towns from our neighbours across the pole.


----------



## al-fandi (Oct 24, 2006)

should be not very fun to live there, are they loosing population?? thanks for sharing


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Canada's north seems to be far less populated than either Russia's or the US' (Alaska). Nice to see some towns from our neighbours across the pole.


in communist times, the state spent huge sums of money to erect cities in the middle of nowhere but where are resources are.
Within the capiltalist system, Canada could not realize such amibitious projects.

Other cities in the Russian extreme north are Mirnji, Vorkuta, Dudinka and Dikson, just to name a few.
Some have miracuously recovered from the economic hardhsip of the 1990s. Someone told me, that every except two buildings Salekhard were made of wood 5 years ago. Now it is a really nice city, looking amazing.

Maybe I'll put some photos of other Russian cities up in the next few days...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

*very interesting*

Well, the city looks like one huge commie block, very dense. Actually it doesn't look like a real city and more like a "commie city model".


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

the first two cities look awfully depressing..

however salekhard looks more vivid and developed.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

-40 degree in winter?


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

-50 is not that rare. sometimes it gets to -60s


----------



## vladorlando (Jul 30, 2007)

This cities not for life -for money making may be . -40-50C is not only problems .40-60 days without sun in winter time too.hno:hno:No trees , in summer time only 40-60 sm of ground is difrosted -deeper levels is ice , ice and ice hno:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

woooooow please more


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful cities


Eh?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> in communist times, the state spent huge sums of money to erect cities in the middle of nowhere but where are resources are.
> Within the capiltalist system, Canada could not realize such amibitious projects.


It was more of a case that Canada has historically ignored the north. Even with 90% of our population concentrated along a thin band in the south along the US border, we never reached a point where land became crowded, or resources depleted. Our south had always been an embarrassment of riches and our climate made any venture further north unappealing or pointless in the minds of the population.

In the USA, their huge population fed an insatiable appetite for continued geographic expansion and resource deposits. This coupled with military interests led to Alaska's population being 6 times that of all of Canada's northern territories put together.

Canada's north is currently going through the most rapid and extreme temperature increase of any region on the planet due to climate change. Our northwest passage opened up to shipping for the first time ever. These changes have suddenly made the economic exploitation of our northern wealth feasible. Canada's northern population is only 100,000 today, but I wouldn't be surprised to see it go 10 fold over the coming decades.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks for sharing those unusual wievs kay:


----------



## Urbanica (Feb 26, 2006)

Odd coincidence, I have just become relatively fascinated with the brutal quality of most Russian cities. They look completely cold, lacking human scale and warmth, and just ominous overall. Some look relatively decent, but even those have a brutal and institutional feel to them. Even recent pictures of Sochi, hot off the press from the Olympics, already have a barren and empty feel; things are still unfinished and may never be. 

Google street view has actually penetrated pretty deeply into Russia. Pick a random city somewhere and tour around. It is completely fascinating. The soviet architecture and urban "planning" has obliterated any sense of "place" in most cities.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Indeed. I pity those who have to live in Russian cities.


----------



## Demisgr77 (Mar 25, 2009)

One of my friend student flew north to work for a month and earned $ 2,000 per month. Without any experience, asphalt laying there.


----------

